# Convertidor RS232 - RS422



## Reflex (Jun 24, 2005)

Necesito construir un conversor RS232 - RS422.

Que piezas necesito???

Tambien Necesito un esquema para construirlo.

Esto lo necesito para programar un Tablero de Mensajes.

De antemano Gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 25, 2005)

Puedes utilizar la serie de integrados MAX3160E, MAX3161E, MAX3162E

(±15kV ESD-Protected, +3.0V to +5.5V, 10nA, RS-232/RS-485/RS-422 Multiprotocol Transceivers)

Caracteristicas:


* Single Supply Operation from +3V to +5.5V
* ESD Protection ±15kV Human Body Model
* Pin-Selectable as 2Tx/2Rx RS-232 or Single RS-485/RS-422 (MAX3160E/MAX3161E)
* 2Tx/2Rx RS-232 and Single RS-485/RS-422 (MAX3162E)
* Pin-Selectable RS-232/RS-485 Transmitter Slew Rates Reduce EMI
* 10Mbps RS-485 and 1Mbps RS-232 Data Rates
* Pin-Selectable Half-Duplex or Full-Duplex RS-485/RS-422 Operation (MAX3160E/MAX3161E)
* RS-485/RS-422 True Fail-Safe Receivers
* 10nA Shutdown Supply Current
* 1/8-Unit Load Allows up to 256 Transceivers on the Bus

Este es el link hacia su data sheet:

http://pdfserv.maxim-ic.com/en/ds/MAX3160E-MAX3162E.pdf


----------



## Reflex (Jun 27, 2005)

Ahora voy a probar si funciona para hacer funcionar el tablero.

Por si acaso sabes si es asi como se programan?


----------

